

A Genetic Algorithm in Google's Go Language - waterlesscloud
http://www.neverreadpassively.com/2009/12/genetic-algorithm-in-googles-go.html

======
motters
If they had implemented genetic programming as a part of the language, instead
of needing to write all that code, that would have been more interesting.

